

Exploring Fake, an F# Build System for all of .Net - ingve
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ExploringFAKEAnFBuildSystemForAllOfNET.aspx

======
skrebbel
The title is unfortunate marketing. Fake is great for building a lot of stuff,
not just .NET things.

~~~
shanselman
Wasn't intended in ANY way to be marketing. I didn't realize folks were using
it to build other stuff. Gimme some links and I'll update the post.

~~~
granicz
This is what happens when you write about something without knowing much about
its context. There is an awesome "new" universe out there - it's called
functional programming. You are orbiting around it, but we all hope, for the
better, that you discover it more.

~~~
tpetricek
Not sure why the negative attitude..? A great thing about FAKE is that it can
be used without worrying much about the context. Yes, it is written in F# and
F# is mainly functional, but FAKE is just a great tool for anyone - and as
Scott correctly points out, you don't even need to understand much F# to use
it.

~~~
granicz
I stand by what I wrote and it has nothing to do with any negative attitude, I
meant no disrespect. Perhaps it's enough for you that people "don't even need
to understand F#" to use F# tools (of which there are many excellent ones,
FAKE being one), but I would much prefer that they did. This "context" would
make any .NET developer more informed and I see no reason why we should hide
F# from anyone. Perhaps I am too carried away, but I certainly want Scott to
learn about and embrace FP so that he can pass that onto others, which, I hope
you agree, he does pretty well.

------
junto
Looks like this could replace PowerShell for deployment scripts. Something I
personally would find very interesting. Could this work with Octopus Deploy?

~~~
shanselman
Yes, I mention Octopus. There are some plugins I think.

~~~
forki
There is a small tutorial:
[http://fsharp.github.io/FAKE/octopusdeploy.html](http://fsharp.github.io/FAKE/octopusdeploy.html)

------
suhaschatekar
Can I use it as a substitute of psexec.exe executing my scripts on remote
machine?

------
aceperry
LOL, I totally love that name!

